# Lynx india or Theitwares?



## xynidexxx (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really stuck at buying the CORSAIR GS600 power supply which i will be solely buying for my new asus 560ti graphics card.

I have checked and compared nearly all the reputable e-tailers(there aren't many)to just compare the prices and to my dismay only three listed gs 600 on their catalogue viz. theitwares, lynx india and theitdepot, period

So, i narrowed down to lynx and theitwares who sell gs600 at INR.3835 and INR.4000 shipping excluded and hence need help as to how these two e-tailers are rated.

PS:I reside in mumbai.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2011)

ITwares, save yourself the hassle of inter state shipping.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 29, 2011)

*itwares* - Go for it, good repo.

*lynx* - Very bad repo, so don't go for it. 
Check this 
Beware of lynx India

BTW GS600 is also available on Primeagbg. Its also trustable.
Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 600G Power Supply | Corsair CMPSU 600G Power Supply

For further online shopping doubts/confusions/queries, please do visit this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/145536-online-shopping-guide-feedback-thread.html

PS- don't forget to share your experience in the above thread after shopping online.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've personally ordered my PSU and RAM from theitwares so I can vouch for it & the service is damn good especially the packaging!! Go for itwares.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 29, 2011)

moreover Lynx will add tax on the mrp INR.3835 so the price will be same or more u can chose either of PrimeAbgb or ITwares


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 29, 2011)

My vote will go for ITWares. Lynx india have bad feedback from their customers and the best thing will be to avoid them.


----------



## xynidexxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou guys so much, i have ordered my psu from theitwares ..thnx again


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! Do post some pics after you have received it & post a feedback about them in feedback thread.


----------



## masach315 (Oct 30, 2011)

Moreover, If you ever want to buy from Lynx, first make sure that they have the product in stock.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> I'm really stuck at buying the CORSAIR GS600 power supply which i will be solely buying for my new asus 560ti graphics card.
> 
> I have checked and compared nearly all the reputable e-tailers(there aren't many)to just compare the prices and to my dismay only three listed gs 600 on their catalogue viz. theitwares, lynx india and theitdepot, period
> 
> ...



SMC has it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ You are a bit late in posting for OP.  May be it will help other potential buyers.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

I was surprised someone hasn't heard of lynx. 

I was contemplating adding a black list on the online shopping thread but no one has had a bad experience from them (lynx) since the conception of the thread and hence I have refrained from it. 


BTW OP congrats.



xynidexxx said:


> Thankyou guys so much, i have ordered my psu from theitwares ..thnx again



Once you get the package do leave feedback in the thread below in the siggy.


----------



## chris (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I was surprised someone hasn't heard of lynx.



I purchased my PC from lynx. I don't have any problem with them. Shipping was delayed with some local holidays/DTDC problem.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ Please post a feedback about them in feedback section if you made that purchase in recent past.


----------

